# grills for a boat, cooking on the deck?



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anybody have any experience with something like the Magma line of grills?

I was gifted a little Weber Smokey Joe for shore lunches, shore camping, etc., but I have been intrigued by the idea of cooking while out on the water. Boat is a Cape Horn 19.

Somebody asked this ancillary question a month or so ago, but I thought I would introduce it again. What are the rules and regs for cleaning and cooking a catch on a boat at sea? TIA.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

LOVE THE MAGMA!!!

I have cooked on one MANY times!

Brent


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe it is illegal to clean fish while at sea, even if you are going to eat it. However, it is not illegal to bring some "cooked" fish along with you and heat it up on the grill once your out there. I have a small portable grill that I put on the bow of my cc and "heat" up leftovers out there all the time..


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

We have a Magma & love it. Ours is the larger one, not the kettle type. The kettle is good the other type is better. Get the mount to go in a rod holder.

The rule as explained to me by the Alabama Resource peeps is: If you have cooking facilities on board you are allowed 1.5 lbs cleaned fish to cook. The rule is intended to allow for eating fish at sea. You can't bring 1.5lbs filets back to the dock in addition to a limit. If I remember you also have to be a certain distance from shore, maybe Federal waters?

Enjoy the Grill!!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Bama, In florida and federal waters it is fine to catch, clean and eat fish on board. There is even an official limit of pounds of meat per person...

Brent


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

hogdogs said:


> Bama, In florida and federal waters it is fine to catch, clean and eat fish on board. There is even an official limit of pounds of meat per person...
> 
> Brent


Hey Brent, could you post the relevant statute for FL?

I thought that it was the case you can clean and eat X amount of fish. Do the fish count against the limit?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it was on this forum that someone posted the statute for this... I will try to find it...

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

That was easy... I just did an advanced search for "magma" as i knew it was discussed...


> Here is FWC's official word :thumbsup::
> 
> Within state waters, which extends nine nautical miles in the Gulf of Mexico and three nautical miles in the Atlantic, the rules for the consumption of fish aboard a vessel is specific to the species of fish you are intending to consume. The Fish and Wildlife Commission regulations allow for the consumption of snook, redfish, snapper, grouper, amberjack, red porgy, gray triggerfish, and sea bass aboard a vessel. The exact rule language for these species states, "Preparation of fish for immediate consumption on board the vessel from which the fish were caught is not prohibited". Anglers must still adhere to established size limits, bag limits, seasons, and gear regulations when harvesting a fish for consumption aboard a vessel, and cannot keep any remaining fillets after the fish has been consumed. Any fillets on board a vessel that are not prepared for immediate consumption will be considered the possession of fish that are not in whole condition.
> Within federal waters of the Gulf of Mexico (outside of nine nautical miles), the regulation in regards to the consumption of fish aboard a vessel applies to all species of finfish, with the exception of highly migratory species. The rule is as follows:
> ...


Brent


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Page 10.
Head and Fins Attached Rule 
All fish except for bait and oceanic migratory species taken from 
federal waters must have heads and fins intact through landing. Up to 1½ pounds of finfish per person is exempt from the head and fins intact rule for personal consumption provided the vessel is equipped to cook such 
finfish 

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/Recreational Brochure 5-31-11.pdf

Skip


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

Hold on just a minute, get me on the right track, so if i bring out my magma grill on the boat saturday, catch a couple of snapper, its legal for me to cook them on the spot? Please tell me this is correct.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

smooth seas said:


> Hold on just a minute, get me on the right track, so if i bring out my magma grill on the boat saturday, catch a couple of snapper, its legal for me to cook them on the spot? Please tell me this is correct.


sounds like 1.5 pounds per person on board.... bring a bunch of buddies.... Im available to fish :brows:


----------



## flydogfish (Jun 30, 2011)

Very interesting. I was not aware of all those intricate laws regarding grilling recently caught fish. But how would they prove you caught the fish on that trip, and didn't bring it from another trip? I wonder how strongly this is enforced?

Anyway, we have just been using our Weber grill. I'm not familiar with the Magma grills, but I just looked them up, and they look incredibly convenient. A small grill that attaches to the side should allow us to spend more family leisure time on the water than always having to worry about that piping hot clunky grill on the deck.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

"Any fillets on board a vessel that are not prepared for immediate consumption will be considered the possession of fish that are not in whole condition." Doesn't matter if it's old or new.


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


bamagun said:


> I believe it is illegal to clean fish while at sea, even if you are going to eat it. However, it is not illegal to bring some "cooked" fish along with you and heat it up on the grill once your out there. I have a small portable grill that I put on the bow of my cc and "heat" up leftovers out there all the time..


:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

lastcast said:


> "Any fillets on board a vessel that are not prepared for immediate consumption will be considered the possession of fish that are not in whole condition." Doesn't matter if it's old or new.


 
He question was regarding Grill type(s) and not what ws legal or illegal. Man, where do we get off these days. :thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Man I don't get off anywhere these days.RTFQ dipshit.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Man I don't get off anywhere these days.


LMAO...:whistling:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.cobbq.com/

or a green egg if your boat is big enough and your wallet is too


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

nextstep said:


> http://www.cobbq.com/
> 
> or a green egg if your boat is big enough and your wallet is too


I have a green egg and would never put one on a boat.

Damn, lastcast, chill out bro.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Hold on just a minute, get me on the right track, so if i bring out my magma grill on the boat saturday, catch a couple of snapper, its legal for me to cook them on the spot? Please tell me this is correct.


Yes and the 1.5 pounds is MEAT!!! Skin, head and guts go overboard and are not counted in your "for consumption aboard the vessel" limit.

Brent


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I am interested in how this all actually works. Do the fish (say something legal like ARS) count towards your bag limit?


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Again, the way the rule is supposed to allow cooking fish while at sea. You can't bring back 1.5lbs plus a limit. You can have a limit and 1.5lbs ready to cook while at sea.

Its not a loophole so don't try and jump through it. Take your grill open a few beers, cook some fish and have some fun! 

Call the resource guys.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

What happens at sea, stays at sea... But if you catch ONLY your limit, then eat you are never OVER the limit. Then after a massive gut fillin' superb lunch of grilled fish, salads and slaw, you drop a bait and get back to the limit and repeat...:whistling:

And if you are setup for a multiday trip, I have never had issue with being boarded. I voluntarily showed them 20+ pounds of dolphin in the fridge below deck since they wanted to see "all of your catch". They had no problem with the filleted meat since the whole fish we had in the cooler was far under the 2 man limit.

Brent


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

100% legitimate the fish has to be in season don't get caught cooking grouper or amber jack right now and it has to be consumed before you hit state waters


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It's gonna look like the Gulf is on Fire this weekend......................:thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I am chilled, and know you just want to know. If you have a limit onboard and have 1.5lbs of fillets per person you are over the limit. (PERIOD). The reg is there so you can eat fish at sea. But I'm just a lighthouse, your choice.
(i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit;


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lastcast said:


> I am chilled, and know you just want to know. If you have a limit onboard and have 1.5lbs of fillets per person you are over the limit. (PERIOD). The reg is there so you can eat fish at sea. But I'm just a lighthouse, your choice.
> (i) Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit;


OK, thanks bro.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> OK, thanks bro.


skip is such a good guy and if his initial response seemed confrontational, i'm sure the typed word was'nt meant that way...but you never know...LOL...carry on, be safe, catch fish, eatem' out there ifyawant...jmho...

btt


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ultralite said:


> skip is such a good guy and if his initial response seemed confrontational, i'm sure the typed word was'nt meant that way...but you never know...LOL...carry on, be safe, catch fish, eatem' out there ifyawant...jmho...
> 
> btt


Thanks, bro.


----------

